# Brand new Austin air purifier smells bad



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

This is the second unit I get - I got an autimatic air purifier in fact this is my second unit because I thought first was defective - but when I run this $700 air purifier it smell! Has some kind of semi-chemicalish smell







.

Has anybody with an Austin air deal with this? I'm afraid in sending it back after I get the same smell out of two units. Very dissapointed









Any others you would recommend?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it ionic? Those smell rather unpleasant to me but it is how they are supposed to smell.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

No it is not ionic - but it does seem to be a common thing. The carbon and the potasium filters apparently give a smell. I am trying to run it on high to see if gets rid of it soon - otherwise it is going back.


----------



## Edwards (Mar 14, 2014)

Austin Air Healthmate 2014

I do have the same kind of problem with my unit, smell like yeast.

I noticed if left for too long in one spot that smell become stronger. I'm no expert but, I don't think it's dangerous.

Beside that annoying smell, I fell that this air purifier work great. I breed better and it even remove diaper pale smell.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I sent it back - I bought through Allergy Buyers Club and they have a no questions asked return policy. I need to do some more research and decide on that one again or another.


----------

